# HOW to tell riders to bug off?



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN! 
Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Just politely ask the rider out of my ****ing car. *Driver can cancel the trip request too*. It will *lower down your accept rate* and, most likely, *award you a one-star rating* from this rider. But, who cares?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree, if you accept a fare be prepared to go out of your way. Yeah sometimes it sucks but what are you going to do.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Do what I SAID, don't do what I DID. Fake humanity. lol.....


----------



## Big Cab DAddy (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in the camp that says you shouldn't have accepted the ride and have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Was the 40 mile trip worth it? That's a hard pill to swallow if you where planning on ending the night.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I usually hope to end the night with one of these. I'll take a $40 fare anytime, especially lately, where about 60% of my fares have been in the $4 range.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Ask the rider to hit cancel and give him cash back for what uber charged him.
Be nice, say that your wife has a candle to blow in exactly 20 minutes from now.
Cancels don't affect your star ratings


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


I agree with you... except for the part about it not being Uber's problem. As a software company (which is what they want to be and nothing more) they have the ability to code into the software a way for the driver to specify what direction he wants his last call to go in. If a rider doesn't specify a location in the request, or they do and it's in the opposite direction, Uber could easily pass on assigning the ping to that driver.

Uber COULD do that... but they won't. Because they don't give a shit about the driver.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber is a *low*-tech company. Tesla has patterns, technologies and products. Without drivers or riders, what Uber left?
Anyone (e.g. Amazon, Microsoft, Alibaba, etc.) can easily compete with Uber and take away Uber market share by offering incentives to drivers and lower fares to riders. 
What is Uber proud of?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


I would kind of agree with you ... to a point. At some distance, you have the right to refuse to do the trip, and it has nothing to do with work ethic. These days a 40 mile one way trip with no return ride, is a sub minimum wage ride. I believe that the Uber training videos and/or FAQ reference turning down rides that would take too long. Now we might all disagree with what distance or inconvenience that would rise to the level of cancelling. I would argue that certainly a 100+ miles trip is long enough that I should be able to turn it down. In this case its 40 miles, which is a pretty long last trip. I have done such trips at the end of a shift. I have also cursed myself out when I found out how far I would have to go.


----------



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I agree with you... except for the part about it not being Uber's problem. As a software company (which is what they want to be and nothing more) they have the ability to code into the software a way for the driver to specify what direction he wants his last call to go in. If a rider doesn't specify a location in the request, or they do and it's in the opposite direction, Uber could easily pass on assigning the ping to that driver.
> 
> Uber COULD do that... but they won't. Because they don't give a shit about the driver.


Yeah I agree. I would have gladly handed over the drive to someone headed in the same direction the rider was headed to.


----------



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Was the 40 mile trip worth it? That's a hard pill to swallow if you where planning on ending the night.


Well, although the fare ended up to be $50+ Which is great. I had to drive an hour +, plus 45 miles back home at 2am. So it took the joy of the fare out.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

noe said:


> Well, although the fare ended up to be $50+ Which is great. I had to drive an hour +, plus 45 miles back home at 2am. So it took the joy of the fare out.


85 miles round trip plus the 20 minutes to drive over to the ping to pickup the customer all for $50? Big bucks!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I agree with you... except for the part about it not being Uber's problem. As a software company (which is what they want to be and nothing more) they have the ability to code into the software a way for the driver to specify what direction he wants his last call to go in. If a rider doesn't specify a location in the request, or they do and it's in the opposite direction, Uber could easily pass on assigning the ping to that driver.
> 
> Uber COULD do that... but they won't. Because they don't give a shit about the driver.


Would be nice. If there were so green as a carbon footprint type of company they say they are this would be there. But now I think they call that UberPool.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


Lots of similar complaints,
_>> Have you worked at Uber CSR, lately?
_
mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is,
_>> a JOB? Where is my 401K?
_
the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you.
_>> The pax should have called Uber CSR.... oh wait, they don't have one!
_
If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault,
_>> Oh yes the Uber driver is always at fault... nothing new here
_
he would have taken any driver,
>> Oh yes, provided he/she is not old, has brown/black skin, a thick accent or has body odor

with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you.
_>> Tell that to the chick who gave me 1* because of a 2005 Civic
_
The problem isn't the customer or Uber.
_>> Of course, why complain you're being raped?
_
It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement
_>> Amen to that!
_
that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.
_>> Perfect, all you need is to rename this gig "Rideslave" some people take the rideshare thing too literally._


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a fare late one night headed home. Got pinged on the freeway. Ended up being about $65 net/85 gross. An hour up and 50 minutes back. I'll take the $32/hour any time. I also drive a Prius, so it was only about $6 in gas. Turned a relatively crappy night into a good one.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Lots of similar complaints,
> _>> Have you worked at Uber CSR, lately?
> _
> mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is,
> ...


My main agreement/disagreement is, if you don't want a trip taking you the wrong direction, go offline. Should Uber allow you to select the direction you want to go? Probably. But they don't, so the only way to deal with it is go offline.

You have to say to yourself, "Do you feel lucky, Punk? Do you?" and go from there.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

been there done that but I can usually get a fare at least 1/2 way back


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 85 miles round trip plus the 20 minutes to drive over to the ping to pickup the customer all for $50? Big bucks!


Like the Rolling Stones said, you can't always get what you want.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I agree with you... except for the part about it not being Uber's problem. As a software company (which is what they want to be and nothing more) they have the ability to code into the software a way for the driver to specify what direction he wants his last call to go in. If a rider doesn't specify a location in the request, or they do and it's in the opposite direction, Uber could easily pass on assigning the ping to that driver.
> 
> Uber COULD do that... but they won't. Because they don't give a shit about the driver.


I wanted to suggest this to UBER. You know how many times I turn it off when I am far away from home and don't want to get any farther? Easy solution is to turn to "home mode" which gives you pick ups south of your driving direction and they are their destination takes you closer to your home. Uber would actually make more money after 2AM or anytime someone decides they have had enough.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

noe said:


> So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN!
> Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?


You are a Taxi driver, once you accept the job and pick up the pax, it is your job to take them to their destination, it is not his/her problem if it's out of your way, these are not your friends you are picking up, but your paying customers. Put yourself in their shoes. You are a transportation business.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Sign up to drive for Lyft. It has a "Destination Filter" option. When you done driving and only wanna take rides towards your home, you set it up and catch the right ride.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> You are a Taxi driver, once you accept the job and pick up the pax, it is your job to take them to their destination, it is not his/her problem if it's out of your way, these are not your friends you are picking up, but your paying customers. Put yourself in their shoes. You are a transportation business.


Wrong!
They are uber customers.
If he manages to do what he wants and keep his rating in check, he lives up to uber's expectations


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I originally thought uber was a ride sharing company. It sure feels like a taxi company now.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

noe said:


> So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN!
> Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?





noe said:


> So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN!
> Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?


always call the passenger first find out where they want to go. If its not a good route for you then tell them to cancel because it would take too long for you to get there


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I originally thought uber was a ride sharing company. It sure feels like a taxi company now.


 Uber pool is ride sharing. Uber X is a ********* service.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> Wrong!
> They are uber customers.
> If he manages to do what he wants and keep his rating in check, he lives up to uber's expectations


 If uber dont have any customers you as a driver are screwed. Nothing for you.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

with the lame issue now of qualifying for the quota you have to accept every ping and be logged in for over 50min. so this forces the driver to accept rides they don't want. I had just hit the 50 minute mark and luckily only had one ride that hour for the small $4 fee and I went to reach for my phone and dang it someone ping me for a ride I was forced to accept i ddrove to them and ask them where they're headed they needed to go all the way across town I would lose money on this trip I asked him to cancel they said they'd be charged I reach my pocket and handed him 5 bucks to cancel the ride and then drove home saving money by not accepting a ride. being forced to accept the ping and be logged on it after I want to log off to get the lame qualified quota amount of acceptance time. the quotas are messing everything up and one rider today told me that 4 drivers cancelled on him. I told him uber is forcing us to accept every ride that comes your way no matter how far away it is . I told him if he wants to get picked up to call the driver and tell them he has a cash tip for them. uber made it this way with wack low fares where we now loose money with every rider we pick up after 1 per hour.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Here's my take on this:
> 
> Uber pretty much gives you zero info as a driver when a request comes in, there is no way to let the app know you are done at 3pm, no way to tell the app you want to head back to a home destination and get requests going that way, and so on and so on. Driver for Uber doesn't run exactly like a taxi service does, so not sure why people saying that it is
> 
> ...


So should you get a ping because it's convenient for you to go a certain direction over the other thumb in their ass drivers (us) that have been waiting or strategically placed themselves close to the action? Your looking at the side that is in your interest clearly. I say screw you. Potential for abuse, its basically cherry picking if you used it right. Never gonna happen. Not so sure it should. Uber is a referral business and processing company in relation to my business. Twenty percent is a fair expectation for any business to spend for advertising, lead generation, and credit processing. Get your head right, use Uber, don't let them use you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So should you get a ping because it's convenient for you to go a certain direction over the other thumb in their ass drivers (us) that have been waiting or strategically placed themselves close to the action? Your looking at the side that is in your interest clearly. I say screw you. Potential for abuse, its basically cherry picking if you used it right. Never gonna happen. Not so sure it should. Uber is a referral business and processing company in relation to my business. Twenty percent is a fair expectation for any business to spend for advertising, lead generation, and credit processing. Get your head right, use Uber, don't let them use you.


What's wrong with cherry picking? Let's say for instance uberpaint was a company that put people who wanted their house painted with me (a painter). Most of the houses I'm sent to check out and possibly paint can be painted in 2 days or less. I get a call and go look at the house. It is huge. Uberpaint has not told me how big it is ahead of time and they are setting the rates. I determine it will take 2 weeks to get the work done and because of having to hire extra people I will be paying overtime (for those not following along that's like dead miles in this scenario). But I'm also wanting to go on vacation in 3 days. I could take most painting jobs and be done before I leave. But this one will cost extra and can't be done that quickly. So I tell the client I can't handle that job right now and uberpaint can send their request to the next painter. He may be ecstatic to do the job or he may pass it on again.

Someone explain how this is different. The only thing done wrong was I should have called ahead and asked about the house before getting there and realising it was too big a job for me right then.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> So should you get a ping because it's convenient for you to go a certain direction over the other thumb in their ass drivers (us) that have been waiting or strategically placed themselves close to the action? Your looking at the side that is in your interest clearly. I say screw you. Potential for abuse, its basically cherry picking if you used it right. Never gonna happen. Not so sure it should. Uber is a referral business and processing company in relation to my business. Twenty percent is a fair expectation for any business to spend for advertising, lead generation, and credit processing. Get your head right, use Uber, don't let them use you.


you are a regard or work for uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> I originally thought uber was a ride sharing company. It sure feels like a taxi company now.


It was never was a ride share company, it always was a Taxi business, when you get dispatched to pick up a customer" a stranger you have never met " and take them to their destination for a price you are a taxi service "not rideshare service" . Ride sharing is something you would do with your friends or work colleagues" so as to SHARE the expense, cost of the trip". The only one you are sharing anything with its uber "which is your base".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This thread goes to show all the wannabe Taxi/FHV drivers doing work with uber " people previously working behind a desk or some sales job" , who have no clue how a Taxi /FHV service works.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Uber is a referral business and processing company in relation to my business. Twenty percent is a fair expectation for any business to spend for advertising, lead generation, and credit processing.


LMAO at you thinking Uber only gets 20%!!!

They take 40% of a $4 fare. Even an average $8 fare, they take 30%.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Bus driver.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

noe said:


> So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN!
> Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?


If you don't want to do the ride, let him know, but do it politely and cancel the ride, but don't charge him. That way he can't rate you. If he starts being a dick, you can call the cops.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Just politely ask the rider out of my ****ing car. *Driver can cancel the trip request too*. It will *lower down your accept rate* and, most likely, *award you a one-star rating* from this rider. But, who cares?


If you cancel the trip, you don't get a rating.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


There has to be limits to what you're willing to do. Those limits will be different for everyone. For instance, I won't take a ping if its more than 5 minutes away because I could lose money if it is a min. fare. I outright refuse to transport anyone who wants me to take 5 or more pax in my 4 pax vehicle, even if they offer to reduce the number of pax because I text the rules ahead of time and if they don't respect me enough to not try to break the rules, I have no respect for them, I also don't want the crap rating. If I arrive and the pax aren't there, I will no-show them in the minimum amount of time even if they call or text me, I am not in the business of waiting on people. Hell, I drove off on some pax last night because they decided to have a snowball fight instead of getting in my car, I let the clock expire on them, charged the $5, and drove off. I will also not drive more than 10 miles out of the pickup area because the rates don't compensate me enough for the dead miles that I would accumulate on the way back. Bottom line: everyone has limits, establish what they are and stick with them.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Sign up to drive for Lyft. It has a "Destination Filter" option. When you done driving and only wanna take rides towards your home, you set it up and catch the right ride.


No, that's Sidecar


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


Can we ALL try and understand what "RIDESHARE" is?

There are PLENTY of websites and notice boards providing RIDESHARE services. Uber calls UBERX rideshare. UBER TAXI - TAXI. UBER BLACK -is their BLACK LIVERY CARS/ PRIVATE HIRE service.

Why are you ALL so happy to be offering Taxi and/or Private Hire service for a fraction of the price without enjoying the benefits of true RIDESHARE?

They are:

The driver determines the convenience of the pickup location.

The driver is informed of the destination and decides if that suits his plans.

The driver determines what is the fair fuel and usage cost the rider should pay.

The driver decides if its convenient to take other riders and determines their individual rates.

That, my friends is Rideshare! Always has been till klever Kalanick and the folk at Lyft, decided to **** with a known definition of a form of transport to suit his purposes.

If a rider is not going your way dont take them!


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Drivers are happy to see Uber's payments coming from week to week. However, they did not pay attention on how much time and how much money they spent to drive for Uber.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Just politely ask the rider out of my ****ing car. *Driver can cancel the trip request too*. It will *lower down your accept rate* and, most likely, *award you a one-star rating* from this rider. But, who cares?


I do a similar thing I just tell them no and get out and that they need to cancel the ride and drive away (on their dime) as I can only end the trip once I begin trip. If you haven't started the trip you can cancel. SO NEVER END TRIP once started or they will rate you a 1. But if they cancel passenger cannot rate the driver. Some passengers don't want to cancel because they know they are charged the fee so they say no you end trip. At which point I say nope you cancel and tell them I'll just keep driving maybe out to Colorado on your dime.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> So should you get a ping because it's convenient for you to go a certain direction over the other thumb in their ass drivers (us) that have been waiting or strategically placed themselves close to the action? Your looking at the side that is in your interest clearly. I say screw you. Potential for abuse, its basically cherry picking if you used it right. Never gonna happen. Not so sure it should. Uber is a referral business and processing company in relation to my business. Twenty percent is a fair expectation for any business to spend for advertising, lead generation, and credit processing. Get your head right, use Uber, don't let them use you.


You don't get it. With us turning off our apps at 2:30 in the morning, YOU BlkGeep now have to go farther to pick up that rider. There also is no guarantee our "Home destination" option will get us to OC. We might be in El Segundo and get someone going only 4 miles into South Bay. This is something for the driver but also helps the rider get more options. It is a win/win situation for both but sad you can't see that. I can't wait until you end up 1.5 hours from home, late at night and now you want to head home and drive dead miles with zero compensation for it.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Sign up to drive for Lyft. It has a "Destination Filter" option. When you done driving and only wanna take rides towards your home, you set it up and catch the right ride.


Maybe I'm dense but I drive for Lyft and do not see any Destination Filter.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber is a *low*-tech company. Tesla has patterns, technologies and products. Without drivers or riders, what Uber left?
> Anyone (e.g. Amazon, Microsoft, Alibaba, etc.) can easily compete with Uber and take away Uber market share by offering incentives to drivers and lower fares to riders.
> What is Uber proud of?


That's our only hope someone kick the shit out of Uber. Someone like Google could do it but they are in bed with Uber. Lyft is the closest competitor and they suck just as bad always following what ever Uber does with price cuts. How many Lyft rides do you get compared to Uber. Like 1 out of every 10 Uber requests. Need a company with deeeeep pockets


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

geeman said:


> Maybe I'm dense but I drive for Lyft and do not see any Destination Filter.


I'm not sure what's up... maybe it is not an option in your market? If I were you I'd definitely check with support.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

geeman said:


> Maybe I'm dense but I drive for Lyft and do not see any Destination Filter.


Someone else said that's not lyft but sidecar.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Someone else said that's not lyft but sidecar.


100% Lyft.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikeB said:


> 100% Lyft.


Lyft left houston just as I signed up and was supposed to meet a mentor. I really don't understand why.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


POST #3 @ BlkGeep: ♤♡♢♧ Amen brother!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I usually hope to end the night with one of these. I'll take a $40 fare anytime, especially lately, where about 60% of my fares have been in the
> 
> POST #8 /@TeleSki: ♤♡♢♧ I hold a sim-
> ilar opinion. The drive back is decom-
> ...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can we ALL try and understand what "RIDESHARE" is?
> 
> There are PLENTY of websites and notice boards providing RIDESHARE services. Uber calls UBERX rideshare. UBER TAXI - TAXI. UBER BLACK -is their BLACK LIVERY CARS/ PRIVATE HIRE service.
> 
> ...





Former Yellow Driver said:


> 85 miles round trip plus the 20 minutes to drive over to the ping to pickup the customer all for $50? Big bucks!


POST # 15/ @Former Yellow Driver: ♤♡♢♧
I would tend to agree with you.... here in
Florida. Southern California has traffic
like you wouldn't believe AND the CHP
is far more omnipresent.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I pulled it off the interwebs.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


That's a fact !! You gotta take the good with the bad, it makes the good so much more worth it. In his defense, he did take the ride so his work ethic is not in question.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Hopefully market competition will eventually force UBER to evolve and become more driver-centric.

I feel the app should require customers to input their destination. And that destination should be displayed to the driver prior to accepting the trip.

As is, I have little opportunity to use UBER because it conflicts with my scheduled clients. 

I could stay logged in much more each week if I knew where people were going.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It is Lyft. But only in cities where they have Lyft line. You end up being your own first passenger, and you may or may not get other passengers.

http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2014/11/...ur-way-to-work-introducing-driver-destination


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*noe Member-asks
So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN! 
Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories? *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thats sucks when that happens--
I had a situation like that once- -it was late, and like you I answered the ping when I really shouldn't of.
The dude needs to go to Kennedy Airport. Which of course I don't know until I get to him..(Now I usually call 1st) Man, its like 9 PM and going to Kennedy would've taken me waaay out of the way. Plus all the tolls & gas - Plus getting on the Long Island Expressway- -then all that time to get back. and Remember I cant pick anyone up in NY and on top of this he tells me that he,s in kind of a hurry...he,s afraid he might not make his flight- - Jeeeeez, I definitely didn't t need this shit!- - I end up telling him some BS story that UBER doesn't let new drivers go into New York. I think I told him that you have to have been a driver for at least 2 weeks before they OK you. Hell,this was like my 3rd day doing this..
OK,,it was wrong...but I only did it once ..he was pissed, I don't know if he called for another driver or a Regular cab or if he even believed me - -
I apologized , said I should have called him first and got out of there- - Now I'm much more savoy


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


I completely agree. I start my night with a tank full and ready to go 500 mile distance if needed. 40 mile fare is a darn good one to even complain about it. In my market average fare is about 8 bucks. Any fare higher than average in any market is a good fare. That's the rule of thumb! I advise to leave this gig to those who really need it and not complain about things like that if you continue doing it.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


That's a bit harsh man.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I had a fare late one night headed home. Got pinged on the freeway. Ended up being about $65 net/85 gross. An hour up and 50 minutes back. I'll take the $32/hour any time. I also drive a Prius, so it was only about $6 in gas. Turned a relatively crappy night into a good one.


I want a Prius!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

He is right on the money. I'm a trust fund baby and have no work ethic. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hotep31 said:


> I want a Prius!!!


I just looked at a 2015 Prius c, great fuel milage


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> I just looked at a 2015 Prius c, great fuel milage


I bought a used 2013 Prius from Hertz Car sales (former rental) with 36k miles on it for 17.9 a couple months ago. I average around 50 mpg. So far, I've been happy with it. Fill it up for about $25, and a tank last over 400 miles.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> I just looked at a 2015 Prius c, great fuel milage


Don't buy the C. Small cargo space. That's the only problem when you have airport runs. On the contrary, the hatchback has a lot of room for a lot of bags.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I bought a used 2013 Prius from Hertz Car sales (former rental) with 36k miles on it for 17.9 a couple months ago. I average around 50 mpg. So far, I've been happy with it. Fill it up for about $25, and a tank last over 400 miles.


I am at 155k miles on my Prius. I am still getting 51 mpg. On a typical night that I woprk, I start with a full tank and 500 miles range. Usually I drive between 250 and 350 miles. You can't do that with any other car without denting the bottom line.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I had a fare late one night headed home. Got pinged on the freeway. Ended up being about $65 net/85 gross. An hour up and 50 minutes back. I'll take the $32/hour any time. I also drive a Prius, so it was only about $6 in gas. Turned a relatively crappy night into a good one.


What many drivers are not looking at is the mileage you are putting on your cars. Remember its 57 cents a mile IRS tax write off. The reason is that what it takes to operate a vehicle not just gas but tires, breaks, oil changes, alignment, AC going out, you name it, eventually you will see the costs. And then try to sell that car with high mileage. So don't look at gas only or you are fooling yourself. Use the 57 cents a mile rule then see how much you are really making. If you chose to deny this you are blinded and that's what Uber is counting on. I'll spin signs if that's what it takes at $10 an hour and no wear and tear on my car. Drone on,, I mean Uber on.


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Lots of similar complaints, mostly from young people who don't understand what a job is, the ones that tell you they are going to break so they can't help you. If your done taking trips then sign off. It's not his fault he thought he was contracting a driver, its your fault, he would have taken any driver, with any car, you would only want a trip that serves you. The problem isn't the customer or Uber. It's your lack of work ethic, your inability to serve others, and self entitlement that made your paying customer an inconvenience to you going home.


You are%100 correct


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Don't buy the C. Small cargo space. That's the only problem when you have airport runs. On the contrary, the hatchback has a lot of room for a lot of bags.


Hey thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

noe said:


> So, I was about to call it a night last night. It's 2:30 am. And I get a ping. I hesitate, but I go and pick the rider up and he wants me to take him 40 miles opposite away from my house. DAMN!
> Any easy way to cancel people like that ? Any similar stories?


You can cancel when you arrive stealthfully after you find out how far they want to go, then tell them politely you've changed your mind about the ride request.

It sucks that drivers can't tell what riders destinations are until after they get in the car, because a lot of riders are lazy about entering a destination in the app.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberBlackishX said:


> You can cancel when you arrive stealthfully after you find out how far they want to go, then tell them politely you've changed your mind about the ride request.
> 
> It sucks that drivers can't tell what riders destinations are until after they get in the car, because a lot of riders are lazy about entering a destination in the app.


What is different between this behavior and a cab asking you your destination and refusing to accept your business? I disagree with such gimmicks. I think the driver should turn the app off when not in the mood for another ride.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> What is different between this behavior and a cab asking you your destination and refusing to accept your business? I disagree with such gimmicks. I think the driver should turn the app off when not in the mood for another ride.


About $1.50 per mile? And it's my effing car and SUPPOSEDLY rideshare.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> About $1.50 per mile? And it's my effing car and SUPPOSEDLY rideshare.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

noe said:


> Well, although the fare ended up to be $50+ Which is great. I had to drive an hour +, plus 45 miles back home at 2am. So it took the joy of the fare out.


i would have asked for at least $75-80. The $50 charged from the app plus $25-30 cash. Then I would offer to play the paxs music or just have a good chat for the rest of the trip.
I've made 68 just from the uber app for half the distance.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Several post saying we should hand UBER some lube, lay back and think of England.
Ya, **** those guys.
I am not some entitled chillax student or in any way work shy. I do a min 45 hours per week in day job and another 20-30 on the road.
As a independent contractor I have the right to refuse any job (meaning ride) that I don't want to do. In my day job I don't, I do all sorts of slave shit.
I was given the Uber sales pitch heavy on freedom, sharing and right to choose. A very anti-slave sentiment.
So, if I get pinged while trying to cover the last few minutes of the BS time requirement by some cat who wants to go sightseeing in apple valley, I have the have right, yes the right, to ask the destination and refuse the ride if I am not well pleased.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


>


Love LCK!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

I actually gave a dude 6 bucks today to end his ride before we set off. He entered the destination only after sitting down. His drop was an easy 1.5 hour away and I needed to clock into day job in an hour.
He was super chill about the whole thing and we chatted until the next Uber came along in 2 minutes. 
Uber on!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

geeman said:


> What many drivers are not looking at is the mileage you are putting on your cars. Remember its 57 cents a mile IRS tax write off. The reason is that what it takes to operate a vehicle not just gas but tires, breaks, oil changes, alignment, AC going out, you name it, eventually you will see the costs. And then try to sell that car with high mileage. So don't look at gas only or you are fooling yourself. Use the 57 cents a mile rule then see how much you are really making. If you chose to deny this you are blinded and that's what Uber is counting on. I'll spin signs if that's what it takes at $10 an hour and no wear and tear on my car. Drone on,, I mean Uber on.


No, I get it. Believe me. Before I decided to do this, I crunched a bunch of numbers. I was looking for a new car as my old one had 200K miles on it. I run numbers on vehicles for XL/Hybrid vs non-hybrid, etc. I only drive 10-20 hours a month, and so far have only averaged about 1200-1500 miles a month. I'm not one to trade a car in every 2 or 3 years. Had my last one 10 years, the one before I bought used and got 240k miles out of it. Perhaps I am trading some equity in my car for cash, but I don't plan on doing this full-time, or long-term.


----------

